# Twilight



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone see this yet? I haven't. Wanna know what you guys thought of it who have seen it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I see it this sunday, ill be sure to tell you once i see it. I've heard various opinions from different people so im not sure what to exspect.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going to see it this weekend, too, so you'll get two reviews!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

i havent seen it but my kids and the neighbors kids loved it


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know it's based on a series of novels geared toward teens, girls mostly, which is why I have been hesitant to see it...on the other hand, it has vampires in it. So whether I go or not depends on what you guys tell me.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't wait for it to come out over here (UK), I really enjoyed the books, even though they're essentially teen books, they were so easy to read without being too simplistic... The clips from the film look pretty good, but we'll see.

Ana


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't seen it, but I talked to a couple of folks who did and they weren't impressed. One was a friends highschool aged daughter, but she's not a big fan of the books either.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is a romance with vampires told from a teenage girl's perspective. I wasn't impressed with the trailers....can't imagine the movie will be all that good.

I like the books....easy reading, good story. I am in the middle of book 3. I'll wait until it is on tv.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This sounds like a movie I will pass on. I too am not impressed with the trailers.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Though I have gotten over my chagrin where remakes are concerned, watered down PG-13 flicks like this one, is truly what is driving the proverbial stake into the heart of the Horror industry. However, I don't know which is worse: The studios who produce this tripe and pass over legitimate Horror films, or the sheep who buy into everything they're fed, thus, ensuring more steaming piles like "Twilight" will be made in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I loved the books...and the movie was good too. 

yeah it's a romance...but its good...i like how concervative it is....the first book was pretty much just an introduction into the twilight universe. the other books are more intense...

i won't go into anymore detail...but the rest of the books have a lot of edward and jacob's persepective espcially in the rivalry...

i loved the fight scene at the end...with the destruction of the evil vampire. 

all in all i thought it was well balanced.

i also heard a rumor that the author was thinking about going back and doing a book in edward cullen's perspective.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I'm an absolute traditionalist where vampires are concerned (think Montaque Summer's here) This is supposed to one of the vilest curses to be laid on a human being after death, not an after-hours Club Med for the beautiful people. Inasmuch as a vampire is a corpse reanimated by demonic possession, I'm a little confused by the whole 'good' vampire vs. 'evil' vampire concept. Bottom line here; another film I'll avoid like Orlock's plague.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Brad Green said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm an absolute traditionalist where vampires are concerned (think Montaque Summer's here) This is supposed to one of the vilest curses to be laid on a human being after death, not an after-hours Club Med for the beautiful people. Inasmuch as a vampire is a corpse reanimated by demonic possession, I'm a little confused by the whole 'good' vampire vs. 'evil' vampire concept. Bottom line here; another film I'll avoid like Orlock's plague.


one of the points made in the book is that edward cullen feels that just being a vampire had damned him for eternity...even when bella begs him at first to change her..he says no...he was concerned for the well being of her soul

and the whole good vs bad vampire is that the good ones like the cullen family only drink the blood of animals...they can resist the urge...the bad ones are like the volturi...they are like the vampire royalty...yet it is ghastly what they do...

but thats just my opinion


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I loved reading the books. It was nice to have an easy read and a great story that you could actually sink your teeth into. I dont expect many men (sorry if I am stereotyping) to be into the books or the movie for that matter. Its a Tween Romance and intended to be one. 
Dark Angel.. if you check out Stephanie Meyers website, you will see the first 264 pages of Midnight Sun, which is Twilight written in Edwards perspective. Unfortunatly as of August 08, she was not planning on finishing it anytime soon.. because of an unfortunate series of events. 
I have not seen the movie yet, plan on it but also plan on not expecting it to be all that good compared to the books... Isnt that always the way? 
Anyway, its a fun series, meant to be fun not Horror or anything else. I loved the new twists on all the tales. It sure makes the characters more believable than Bram Stoker... but hey, isnt a good read supposed to make you ask.. Could that really happen?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I still don't see what all the hoopla over these books are. Neither me nor my wife could get past the first 5-10 pages, Meyer's writing is downright horrible (my wife reads a lot of romance as well as manga, etc - so it's not genre taste thing). When it comes to posh vampires I'll take Rice over Meyer's any given day of the week.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I went to see Twilight with some friends to laugh at it. I agree with just about everything in this article (warning: PG-13).


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I knew when I posted my piece that people would attack it, trying to make it sound like its their prerogative that they can voice their own opinion.. and that is just fine to me. I like something new, something, perhaps lame, that could take me away and I feel that this series did just that for me. I can see why ‘Tweens love it and adults feel that it is unnecessary. Unfortunately, we all felt the same way as all those characters growing up whether you want to admit it or now... after saying that....

That link you posted Mr. Chicken was hilarious! Thanks for posting it. I thought it was pretty innovative. 

So, I guess that isn’t saying much for my opinion and I don’t care because I had something to enjoy for a few days.


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

I liked the first book.
It's a Young Adult Fiction novel and that was the target market. Don't expect Steven King or Brian Keene here. It is what it is - a fun story.
I prefer my Vampires to be in the mold of Stoker's creation but I do enjoy a variation now and again.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think twilight is awesome. I saw the movie, and have read all the books(owning the first one) I can for sure see why some people wouldn't like it. its beyond corny, and unrealistic. But hey! I find it entertaining.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Probably one of the most overhyped movies of the year. The direction was terrible, the acting wasn't too bad at all but the whole relationship was so forced. It was pretty messy of a film and the only scene I even enjoyed was when they were laying down together because I thought that was the only moment the director actually brought a scene to life. The target audience is teenage girls and no offense but its way too easy to fool that audience. Hell the Jonas Brothers do it everyday. I bet if their were a bunch of explosions guys would have loved it though haha

I started reading the book and the writing was very blah and almost seemed like a fan fiction type thing. The Silver Kiss is a much better teen book with the plot almost the same.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So I went and saw Twilight last night. I really enjoyed it. I went into the flick, like I do with Stepen King movies, thinking that this movie is a separate entity from the book. I think with the time constraints, they did a pretty good rendition of the book. I love the opening for the 2nd (slotted for a November release). 
I could feel the sexual tension, which isnt very easy, but very important to the series.

yes, it was cheesy in itself, but again, it was meant to be for 'tweens, and did its job perfectly.

I agree that some of the special effects could have been better, like Edwards makeup and contacts in the beginning.... i think the could have used computer graphics to blur the contact lines... but since I am not in the industry, I could be wrong


As a movie, never having read the books I would give it a 5 but knowing the background I would give it an 8.5. 

It was well worth my $5.00 and that hard to come by right now.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> The Silver Kiss is a much better teen book with the plot almost the same.


I will have to look for this. thx

who wrote it?


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

The first one was very boring
The second one was less boring
The third one was only a little boring


----------

